
Windows 10 2004 issues: Now browser bugs hit - Bella-Xiang
https://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-2004-issues-now-browser-bugs-hit-edge-startup-launches-chrome-sign-outs/
======
0x402DF854
> Microsoft is investigating a bug that causes Chromium-based Edge to
> automatically launch when Windows 10 version 2004 starts up, while Firefox
> and Chrome users are also reporting issues with this version of Windows.

If my laptop was to launch a browser every time I boot into windows 10, I
wouldn't even consider this a bug. Yesterday after a simple reboot (no
updates, no new software or drivers, no nothing) my jack audio output stopped
working (works fine in debian). Go figure.

~~~
orionblastar
You'd think Microsoft Q&A would do better in testing this.

